# Megaminx Method Questions



## Eli Satterfield (Apr 1, 2022)

So I was wondering, what are the best/most popular algorithms and methods for megaminx? Right now I’m averaging around 5:00, and looking to improve as much as I can before summer comps. Any help is appreciated thanks.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 1, 2022)

Almondsattyqp said:


> So I was wondering, what are the best/most popular algorithms and methods for megaminx? Right now I’m averaging around 5:00, and looking to improve as much as I can before summer comps. Any help is appreciated thanks.


Westlund with 4LLL is the most used I believe.


----------



## Garf (Apr 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Well, they all pretty much use normal CFOP for all of the layers except the top, and then for beginners (like me) they should use 4LLL, 4 look last layer. You can find all the algorithms here, in this link.
> 
> 
> https://www.cubeskills.com/uploads/pdf/tutorials/intermediate-megaminx-techniques.pdf
> ...


Actually, 4 look last layer is a intermediate skill to have. Some cases are really hard to tell apart, so you have to know some stuff to tell the cases apart.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 1, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Actually, 4 look last layer is a intermediate skill to have. Some cases are really hard to tell apart, so you have to know some stuff to tell the cases apart.


Yes there's another way, its permuting the edges in OLL, and then flip the megaminx upside down and correct the corners with sexy moves. After that, you just use R' U' R' to take a corner out, then R U R to put the corner in its correct position. This way you only need to learn the two algorithms for edge permuting, others are basically intuitive.


----------



## Eli Satterfield (Apr 1, 2022)

Ok, thanks you all!


----------

